
Why Startups Fail - peter123
http://fbfund.com/why-start-ups-fail/
======
jwilliams
Surely many startups will be swimming against 2-3 of these? Otherwise there is
no risk and they are simply working in the mainstream?

I'd certainly not advocate "make something people don't want", but sometimes
isn't it going to be "make something people have no idea they want yet..."?

For me this make it hard to apply this pyramid. For example, "scale" might
mean many thousands of users (argh, I need hardware) vs a few extremely high
paying users (argh, I need sales, training, etc).

~~~
MikeMacMan
You bring up a good point, although I think the pyramid applies to you as
well. Whether you need to scale your app, or scale your organization
(salespeople, trainers, etc), it's all 'scaling'.

As for Product/Market fit, if you have a product that 'people have no idea
they want yet', then the author would probably ask you to at least validate
your preliminary idea in some way.

